# zip Archiv entpacken

## drjens

Hallo Leute,

Wie kann man eine .zip Datei entpacken?

Ich habe mir via Portage Zip 3.0 heruntergeladen jedoch werde ich aus der Hilfe nicht schlau:

```
Copyright (c) 1990-2008 Info-ZIP - Type 'zip "-L"' for software license.

Zip 3.0 (July 5th 2008). Usage:

zip [-options] [-b path] [-t mmddyyyy] [-n suffixes] [zipfile list] [-xi list]

  The default action is to add or replace zipfile entries from list, which

  can include the special name - to compress standard input.

  If zipfile and list are omitted, zip compresses stdin to stdout.

  -f   freshen: only changed files  -u   update: only changed or new files

  -d   delete entries in zipfile    -m   move into zipfile (delete OS files)

  -r   recurse into directories     -j   junk (don't record) directory names

  -0   store only                   -l   convert LF to CR LF (-ll CR LF to LF)

  -1   compress faster              -9   compress better

  -q   quiet operation              -v   verbose operation/print version info

  -c   add one-line comments        -z   add zipfile comment

  -@   read names from stdin        -o   make zipfile as old as latest entry

  -x   exclude the following names  -i   include only the following names

  -F   fix zipfile (-FF try harder) -D   do not add directory entries

  -A   adjust self-extracting exe   -J   junk zipfile prefix (unzipsfx)

  -T   test zipfile integrity       -X   eXclude eXtra file attributes

  -y   store symbolic links as the link instead of the referenced file

  -e   encrypt                      -n   don't compress these suffixes

  -h2  show more help

```

Wie funktioniert zip?

Gruß

----------

## franzf

Für extrahieren brauchst du app-arch/unzip.

----------

## drjens

Ich bedanke mich für diese schnelle Antwort!

Hat geklappt, danke  :Smile: 

----------

